# Trying to locate a reliable Air Gun Repair Shop



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Morning Air Gun Enthusiasts,

Say, wondering if someone here could help me.

I have a RWS Model 6 .177 Pellet Target Pistol. It is shooting a rubber
type substance down the barrel. Probably some type to gasket material.
Age of the Pistol is approximately 23 years old.

Who, knows of, a reliable Air Gun Repair Shop I could send it to for
repairs? Is there anyone in South Dakota?

Thank you in advance.


----------

